# I am the pediatric **** magnet



## medic03 (Aug 18, 2005)

remember a few months ago I had that 1 week old cardiac arrest I posted about, well last night I had a 12 year old tramatic arrest. If you live in New York, you prob heard about the call on the news.  Sad thing to happen to a kid. She and her family didn't do anything to deserve anything like this.  Oh well, back to work.......


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Sebbe.    Call me if you need to talk.

Oh, and hey, if manual labor will make you feel better, we're gutting my place today and tomorrow.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Jon (Aug 19, 2005)

that stinks.... I just had a guy FDGB down the steps at work.... my boss asked me what happened... I told him a guy just FDGB'd down the steps... and he (Security officer) looks at me and says WHAT???

Jon


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, we stuff like that happened, we'd backboard him, use tape to hold his head down, wrote FDGB on the tape next to his vitals.


----------



## Jon (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Aug 19 2005, 01:16 PM
> * Well, we stuff like that happened, we'd backboard him, use tape to hold his head down, wrote FDGB on the tape next to his vitals.    *


 the boss in question is TOTALLY non-medical.... I was the assisting officer.. escorting the ambulance, etc. to the scene.... I walked into the office to get something right after and was asked "what is going on up there"

"some guy FDGB'd down the stairs" look on his face was worth a million bucks - WHAT???

Jon


----------



## MMiz (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by medic03_@Aug 18 2005, 11:47 PM
> * remember a few months ago I had that 1 week old cardiac arrest I posted about, well last night I had a 12 year old tramatic arrest. If you live in New York, you prob heard about the call on the news.  Sad thing to happen to a kid. She and her family didn't do anything to deserve anything like this.  Oh well, back to work....... *


 I'm really sorry to hear that.  Pediatric calls really get to me and I remember my own personal reaction to the last time you had the ped call.

We're here for you and I'm sure Erika will make some cookies and offer you a drink or two.

If I may ask, what kind of shift are you working that you're getting these kind of calls?  Are you the only unit in your area?  Critical Care?

Anyways, take care


----------



## medic03 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Aug 19 2005, 02:52 PM
> * If I may ask, what kind of shift are you working that you're getting these kind of calls?  Are you the only unit in your area?  Critical Care? *


 Flight medic, so my job is to go to the scenes of the sh!!ty calls and bring pt's to the trauma hospitals.  It doesn't bother me that it was a child, I'm still going to work tomor night on the heli, it's just  sad for the family involved.  And the marine PD units on scene first never informed me it was a child. they just told aviation CPR in progress and to land at the dock, nothing about an age, so I was expecting an adult.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by medic03+Aug 19 2005, 05:19 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (medic03 @ Aug 19 2005, 05:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MMiz_@Aug 19 2005, 02:52 PM
> * If I may ask, what kind of shift are you working that you're getting these kind of calls? Are you the only unit in your area? Critical Care? *


Flight medic, so my job is to go to the scenes of the sh!!ty calls and bring pt's to the trauma hospitals.  It doesn't bother me that it was a child, I'm still going to work tomor night on the heli, it's just  sad for the family involved.  And the marine PD units on scene first never informed me it was a child. they just told aviation CPR in progress and to land at the dock, nothing about an age, so I was expecting an adult. [/b][/quote]
 That's what I thought.  People don't call for a helicopter unless the sh%t hits the fan, flies  up, and hits the other fan.  In exchange for the cool flights suit, helmet, and title of "Flight Medic" you have to deal with all the stuff I already crapped my pants about.

I have no clue how you do it.  I complain that I have too little space working in the back of a van (Type II) when I simply have to hook up a monitor.

If I had to go to work knowing that I was the highest level of pre-hospital care I don't think I could show up.  When I call for an ALS intercept I expect them to be no more than one minute away at which point I can pawn off the patient, grab a NRB, and give myself 15 LPM.

I'm mixing jokes with truths because I have the utmost respect for what you do.

Have a good weekend


----------



## vtemti (Aug 21, 2005)

That's it! Hopefully you've hit your pedi quota for a while.

Think positive.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Aug 20 2005, 07:05 AM
> *
> 
> If I had to go to work knowing that I was the highest level of pre-hospital care I don't think I could show up. When I call for an ALS intercept I expect them to be no more than one minute away at which point I can pawn off the patient, grab a NRB, and give myself 15 LPM.
> ...


That is exactly how I feel, hence my desicion to pull out of medic school and work as an EMT a while. I don't think it could be put better than that. (Including the self administering of O2, On one of my calls I actually considered hooking it up, but didn't want to look like a wuss in front of my preceptor.)


Incidently, this same preceptor was/is known as a pediatric **** magnet as well. He didn't get one bad call while I was with him and he asked me to ride with him everyday on his shift until he retired. I guess I'm a "white cloud" Yay for me!


----------



## Beegers (Oct 5, 2005)

Flight Medic? What region you say?


----------



## rescuecpt (Oct 6, 2005)

He's in Suffolk County, NY (Long Island).  And he's my hero.  

Except for my other medic.  Well, I actually have 3.  A collection of my own personal medics (all local).  Seb (the cutest medic ever), Nathaniel (MY medic), and Matthew (my baby medic).


----------



## medic03 (Oct 7, 2005)

lol, thanks Erika....  wow, I'm somebody's hero! (and acording to Erika, the cutest!)  I work for a trauma hospital as a flight medic that covers Suffolk County on Long Island NY. We do 911 emergent jobs, inter-facility and police mission crap.  We fly on a police heli, so the two pilots are cops and the medic is supplied from the trauma hospital and we sit in the back.  I like my job, it keeps me busy.  Tons of messy calls to keep me entertained


----------



## Beegers (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by medic03_@Oct 7 2005, 06:53 AM
> * lol, thanks Erika....  wow, I'm somebody's hero! (and acording to Erika, the cutest!)  I work for a trauma hospital as a flight medic that covers Suffolk County on Long Island NY. We do 911 emergent jobs, inter-facility and police mission crap.  We fly on a police heli, so the two pilots are cops and the medic is supplied from the trauma hospital and we sit in the back.  I like my job, it keeps me busy.  Tons of messy calls to keep me entertained   *


 Did you ever fly to any NJ hospitals?

Our primary contract at work is a trauma center and we see helicopters land a lot.  Most of them from Sussex county, NJ for bad MVAs.

Our region usually has Northstar landing.


----------



## medic03 (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jb78emt_@Oct 7 2005, 09:20 AM
> *
> Did you ever fly to any NJ hospitals?
> 
> ...


 no, never flew into NJ before. We fly to hospitals all over Iong Island and into NYC alot, and a few times into Conn.


----------

